# Mr.Half-rubbed-off mane and showing.



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Im showing my fiance's tb/qh/who the heck knows, gelding in october. just open halter classes. ill be showing my arab right after him as well. here is my issue. he is missing his mane from his withers to about half way up his neck. to thin to pull but i could take thining shears and trimm it and band the remaining bits, leave it, or roach it (or what ever better sugestion someone has lol). cant really stop him from rubbing it. he sticks his head in the other horses stall and hangs out with her for hours, and considering there is no turnout thats the best social interaction he can get for now. i would feel bad for denying the old man that. i have braided and bagged his tail to help it grow as well its kinda sad looking right now but hopefully it will look a little better after being braided and wraped (braid in tail wrap). here are some pics. ill try to take better ones later.


----------



## blondieinbreeches (Jul 23, 2015)

my best suggestion is to roach it and then pray that he gets cute little mohawk by the show. We used to have to do this to a mare that would rub her mane and tail when she was in heat. 

I have heard good things from MTG but never tried it. I personally used coconut oil on my own hair and am planning on it for my mare. 

Anyways, he does have a nice neck so he won't look ridiculous if you decide to roach is. 

Best of luck


----------



## turnandburn1 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have found that mtg will help grow a mane out very quickly. It is very oily and doesn't have the best scent but it has worked for me pretty well in the past.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i know it wont grow back as i cant/wont stop him from rubbing the mane out. i posted on a difrent section of the forum and alot of people said to cut it. ill cut it i think like i pulled it and see how that looks, otherwise ill roach it. he spend s half the day with his head between the bars of his stall into his girlfriend's stall and since there is no turnout thats 95% of his horse interaction. a ribbon is not worth his happiness to me so ill just let him keep doing that lol. now his trail on the otherhand... 

Also since this is my fiance's horse had he has a strict "dont shave whiskers" rule. would he still look neat if i leveled the hair out around the edge of his ears? since we dont use fly masks i wont shave his ears out as then the flys will have a field day. and for the white markings, do i shave the ones on his face too? and do i have to worry about the black spots on his socks getting shaved?


Also thank you all for your time! i do use coconut oil on my arabian's mane and it works wonders. its better then cowboy magic.


----------



## turnandburn1 (Nov 21, 2014)

KigerQueen said:


> i know it wont grow back as i cant/wont stop him from rubbing the mane out. i posted on a difrent section of the forum and alot of people said to cut it. ill cut it i think like i pulled it and see how that looks, otherwise ill roach it. he spend s half the day with his head between the bars of his stall into his girlfriend's stall and since there is no turnout thats 95% of his horse interaction. a ribbon is not worth his happiness to me so ill just let him keep doing that lol. now his trail on the otherhand...
> 
> Also since this is my fiance's horse had he has a strict "dont shave whiskers" rule. would he still look neat if i leveled the hair out around the edge of his ears? since we dont use fly masks i wont shave his ears out as then the flys will have a field day. and for the white markings, do i shave the ones on his face too? and do i have to worry about the black spots on his socks getting shaved?
> 
> ...


Ah, I didn't realize he was still rubbing his mane out. I would just try to make it look even no matter what that takes to accomplish that. And for the ears it couldn't hurt to tidy up the outside.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

so no banding as i found they have added ranch horse confo to their wvent list (was planning on showing him in that in a difrent show circet but its kinda ruled by appy and paint breeders so poor old man would not fair well in that). here is the discription of the class.
"Ranch ConformationHorses
are shown in hand with a nylon, leather, or rope halter without banded or braided manes and no
tail extensions. Horses are traveled at a walk and trot before the judge so lameness and quality of
movement can be evaluated. Horses are judged on structural correctness, balance, and functional
ability. The horse should look as though it would perform cutting, riding, working cow, and trail."

i wonder if the judge would be floored when he finds out rocket is 30? lol!


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't have any suggestions, but I just wanted to say Mr. Half-Rubbed-Off-Mane is absolutely, positively handsome :O


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

yes he is very handsom XD! we try not to tell him too much as it might go to his head but i think he knows. 

i was looking at the length oof qh pulled manes and i think they are way short. could i get away with something this long?


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

This won't help for the show, but I am having some luck with Deet on Hondo's mane and tail for mites and also his ears. And if there is a lot of belly scratching/rubbing in addition to the mane, threadworms may be a problem. Frequent doses of Ivermectin for that.

This is from my old time and very good vet and backed up by info on the net.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow!! Mr. Half looks great, for thirty he looks awesome.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Really, pulled QH manes are no shorter than what I see in the WB Hunter ring.

I think, because it's an open show, there really isn't too much pressure to pull if you don't want to.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Well i found the have ranch conformation and they say natural tails and non banded manes. So i could maybe trimm the mane up more level with thinning shears?


----------

